# The humble... yet mighty EVOD 1



## Silver (6/9/14)

Last night I resurrected my humble EVOD1

Haven't touched it for about 5 months and just wondered what it would vape like after so long on the Reos

I cleaned it, popped in a standard 1.8 ohm coil and put it on the MVP 

I put in some in a 24mg tobacco juice sample I got from @Andre. It's called GoodeJuice Patriot. I thought let me use 24mg because the EVOD1 at 8 Watts will need a boost to give me the throat hit I crave.

I wasn't expecting much - *but I was pleasantly surprised...*

I must admit, it was much better than I thought.
- The vaping action was smooth,
- Lovely tight draw, just how I like it - even a bit tighter than the RM2 with std airhole
- lots of flavour! More than I thought.
- and lots of vapour

Unfortunately, the throat hit was very low, even with 24mg. On the Reo that juice knocks my throat very very hard. Nice for mindless vaping - but wont fix my craving when I need one.

Overall, it was much better than I thought.

I forgot why it's often affectionately called the *mighty EVOD. *

I may actually just keep this EVOD going and occasionally put the same juice in it to what I'm vaping in the REO - just to compare. 

I think I will follow @Gazzacpt and keep the EVOD going alongside the big guns...

Reactions: Like 8 | Agree 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (6/9/14)

It's the one atty I have never really tried much... I didn't like it because it doesn't come apart like the mPT's... I do have one on my Ninja Stealth device with the baby little battery and I'm always surprised when I give it a test drive.

I still like the Aerotank Mini and it's probably the best device I use for testing new juices...


----------



## Silver (6/9/14)

Hi Rob

I hear you, you can't take it apart to clean it. But I suppose since its so cheap you can have a few of them and just chuck them in the sink when you need to clean - and use the ones that have dried already...

Not saying that the EVOD1 is better than the later, more modern Clearos - I haven't tried them all.

Personally I find it very similar to the mini Protank 2 which was a firm favourite of mine for a long time. I find the draw on the EVOD1 slightly tighter than the mpT2. 

I think the appeal of the EVOD1 is its simplicity and for me, its unique non-metal mouthpiece and shape, which I like.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Silver (6/9/14)

Strange - just taking a few toots on the EVOD/MVP now and remembering all the coiling I used to do in that little EVOD coil cup.

Brings back fond memories

Crazy to think that was only a few months ago 
Feels like a decade ago.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Gazzacpt (6/9/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> It's the one atty I have never really tried much... I didn't like it because it doesn't come apart like the mPT's... I do have one on my Ninja Stealth device with the baby little battery and I'm always surprised when I give it a test drive.
> 
> I still like the Aerotank Mini and it's probably the best device I use for testing new juices...


I'm with @Silver on this one Mr Fisher. Its simple and easy to clean rinse in hot water and you sorted. mPT2 I had to faff around with seals and stuff. They are tough little tanks to, I haven't broken one ever I still have my original 2 10 months on. Replaced my mPT2 glass twice.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## ShaneW (6/9/14)

The mighty evod is an incredible little tank. After doing a full circle of vaping devices (excl reo for now) I'm still amazed everytime I have a toot on an evod.

I'm loving the mini nauty at the moment because of its flavour but there are certain juices like HHV heavenly Tobacco, that just tastes better in the evod for some reason.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Tom (6/9/14)

i have used the evod once in a while.... @Silver i have to agree, it still works well

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## shabbar (6/9/14)

My evod kit still going strong after a year , doesn't compare to the reo but still a damn good vape

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (6/9/14)

Just tooting again now on the Evod 1 and am amazed at the vapour production for a little Clearo

You know, when you exhale in 4 separate shorter exhales and each time, quite thick full vapour
Not that im a big vapour chaser, but its quite amazing

[HASHTAG]#reliveth[/HASHTAG]eEvod1

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Cat (6/9/14)

i've had to resort to the Aerotank Mega for the past few days because my EVOD coils are finished,...and i haven't gotten around to ordering some. And i must learn to do coils - which reminds me, i must get one of those magnifying things from fasttech; no way i can see to do it otherwise. 

+1 re taking them apart and cleaning. The tank doesn't need to come apart, it is a perfect design - no leaks, nothing much to wipe clean. For refilling, put a twisted paper towel up the mouthpiece because juice/condensation runs out when you take off the base. 

damn Mega /new coils are a PIA, they don't last me more than 2 days, and no amount of hot water or alcohol fixes them.


----------



## Silver (6/9/14)

Cat said:


> i've had to resort to the Aerotank Mega for the past few days because my EVOD coils are finished,...and i haven't gotten around to ordering some. And i must learn to do coils - which reminds me, i must get one of those magnifying things from fasttech; no way i can see to do it otherwise.
> 
> +1 re taking them apart and cleaning. The tank doesn't need to come apart, it is a perfect design - no leaks, nothing much to wipe clean. For refilling, put a twisted paper towel up the mouthpiece because juice/condensation runs out when you take off the base.
> 
> damn Mega /new coils are a PIA, they don't last me more than 2 days, and no amount of hot water or alcohol fixes them.



@Cat, its a bit fiddly making the Evod coil, but really not difficult. I used the RipTrippers mpT2 rebuild video and its easy after the first one or two. My custom coils were quite a lot better than the stock ones, vape wise. All the best

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BumbleBee (6/9/14)

I'm using evod kits for all my new converts, they're awesome little tanks. Simple, dependable and effective! I have one that I use when I need something more compact when nipping to the shops and for using in the car.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Cat (6/9/14)

Only one?  i have three, gave two to mother, but the last one i got - from fasttech and iirc it was supposed to be authentic, i must check the order - is a dud, the base wouldn't thread in properly from the start, too tight, it just never worked properly. 
i have some iClear16's i could try now... :-S but i don't want to see those dangling gunky wicks again. 
* i love the EVOD velvety finish, how do they do that, with plastic...and good colours. 

Silver, thanks, i just watched it. i might even try it soon...maybe possible without the magnification. 5/64"? 2 mm. 12 wraps, 28 ga (which is what i have), 1.8 Ohms...what if i try 10 wraps, maybe 1.5 or so, and it would be a bit further away from the sides. Well, i can start by taking apart an old coil, see how it goes. i need cotton wool...unless the Ekowool i got would fit - i must check the size, i think it might be too small.


----------



## BumbleBee (7/9/14)

Cat said:


> Only one?  i have three, gave two to mother, but the last one i got - from fasttech and iirc it was supposed to be authentic, i must check the order - is a dud, the base wouldn't thread in properly from the start, too tight, it just never worked properly.
> i have some iClear16's i could try now... :-S but i don't want to see those dangling gunky wicks again.
> * i love the EVOD velvety finish, how do they do that, with plastic...and good colours.
> 
> Silver, thanks, i just watched it. i might even try it soon...maybe possible without the magnification. 5/64"? 2 mm. 12 wraps, 28 ga (which is what i have), 1.8 Ohms...what if i try 10 wraps, maybe 1.5 or so, and it would be a bit further away from the sides. Well, i can start by taking apart an old coil, see how it goes. i need cotton wool...unless the Ekowool i got would fit - i must check the size, i think it might be too small.


My daily devices are the Igo-L on the maraxus mech, the Kayfun on the 134 and the Nautilus on the SVD. So yeah, 1 evod is all I need 

although I did just get 4 more from @ShaneW, why? Cos they're only R55 each including a coil that costs R30, so the tank itself is only R25.... Why the heck are people still smoking?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ShaneW (7/9/14)

BumbleBee said:


> My daily devices are the Igo-L on the maraxus mech, the Kayfun on the 134 and the Nautilus on the SVD. So yeah, 1 evod is all I need
> 
> although I did just get 4 more from @ShaneW, why? Cos they're only R55 each including a coil that costs R30, so the tank itself is only R25.... Why the heck are people still smoking?



Hope you rocking that pink one in style


----------



## BumbleBee (7/9/14)

ShaneW said:


> Hope you rocking that pink one in style


I'm saving that one until I get a nice fruity juice

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## ShaneW (7/9/14)

BumbleBee said:


> I'm saving that one until I get a nice fruity juice



Watermelon would be perfect


----------



## yuganp (7/9/14)

I have been trying to convert people to ecigs and have found that an evod coupled with a spinner or MVP seems to be the best combination. The airflow rings confuses people.

I saw people at work unscrew an evod from the battery, fill up with juice, put it back together and Vape. The same people battled with an aero tank or nautilus because of the airflow.

From what I have seen I think that the evod is One of the best starter atomizer that one can get. This is because of ease of use an performance.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 4


----------



## Silver (7/9/14)

Cat said:


> Only one?  i have three, gave two to mother, but the last one i got - from fasttech and iirc it was supposed to be authentic, i must check the order - is a dud, the base wouldn't thread in properly from the start, too tight, it just never worked properly.
> i have some iClear16's i could try now... :-S but i don't want to see those dangling gunky wicks again.
> * i love the EVOD velvety finish, how do they do that, with plastic...and good colours.
> 
> Silver, thanks, i just watched it. i might even try it soon...maybe possible without the magnification. 5/64"? 2 mm. 12 wraps, 28 ga (which is what i have), 1.8 Ohms...what if i try 10 wraps, maybe 1.5 or so, and it would be a bit further away from the sides. Well, i can start by taking apart an old coil, see how it goes. i need cotton wool...unless the Ekowool i got would fit - i must check the size, i think it might be too small.



Hi @Cat. I did plenty rebuilds on the Evod coil which I used in the mPT2 and the Evod tank
I mostly did 28g 10 wraps around 1.5mm and wicked with organic cotton
I got better flavour and vapour than the stock coil and could push higher watts comfortably. Often vaped at around 9 to 10 watts

The things I can remember were as follows:
- the tricky part is to keep the coil positioned at the correct height when putting back on the bottom rubber grommet. So i kept the coil in the srewdriver resting on the slits in the cup
- other thing is to make sure the cotton is "fluffy" enough when it sticks out the coil on either side so that the gaps are closed when the chimney is pressed back on. Otherwise it can leak.
- if the coil iD is too big it can touch the chimney when you put it back on. 1.5mm worked well for me
- i would replace the cotton about every 6ml or so or if i wanted to change to a very different flavour
- dont dryburn when installed to "burn and tweeze". You can burn the rubber grommet. Rather try do this before inserting the coil with a blowtorch. But if you have to, keep it to a minimum
- be careful when snipping the wires that protrude from the grommet that you dont snip small pieces of rubber off the grommet. Some people recommend just making circular motions until the wire breaks off itself.

Also, if you make a coil and you not sure about something, take a closeup photo and evod coil experts like @BhavZ can troubleshoot and offer advice. He helped me with so many things this way

Oh, one last thing, somtimes a drop or two of juice would leak out the bottom of the coil. When taking off the tank from the MVP or Spinner there would be a tiny bit of juice in the connector cap of the mod. I think a little bit is okay but too much is a problem. This did irritate me a bit. In the end i used these custom coils quite a bit in a standard Protank 2 (large, not mini) with that airflow control base, where any excess juice cannot escape from, leaving the battery dry. When refilling, i'd just wipe inside that base.

Hope it helps and all the best

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Zodiac (7/9/14)

The Evod is my no1 clearo, STILL. Cant seem to want anything else. 

I definitely agree with you @Silver on the minimal TH compared to the likes of the Reo. But this is where it gets interesting, i think that my 'need' for a hard throat hit has faded over time. Its been almost two years since i've started vaping and haven't touched a stinkie ever since. I would now crave for a good th once in a while, whereas before, i 'needed' it to curb my cravings.

Long live the mighty Evod

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Silver (7/9/14)

Zodiac said:


> The Evod is my no1 clearo, STILL. Cant seem to want anything else.
> 
> I definitely agree with you @Silver on the minimal TH compared to the likes of the Reo. But this is where it gets interesting, i think that my 'need' for a hard throat hit has faded over time. Its been almost two years since i've started vaping and haven't touched a stinkie ever since. I would now crave for a good th once in a while, whereas before, i 'needed' it to curb my cravings.
> 
> Long live the mighty Evod



Agreed, @Zodiac
I think you are very right about throat hit requirements fading over time for some
I have even noticed with myself that sometimes I dont want a strong throat hit. This didnt happen before. Id say I am probably now in the early stage of that transition.

Initially, when getting off stinkies, I think folk need to experience the full throt hit spectrum to see what works for them. Irony is newbies typically start on these Clearos when they potentially need max throat hit the most. They only move to drippers and the like much later, if at all.

I think there is a big need for a convenient throat hit starter kit! Problem is that a basic dripper and mech is hardly convenient. Irony again, vapers only discover the Reo type of convenience factor much later, if at all. 

Which brings me to something I've said for some time. We need a pen-sized cigalike with he performance of a well set up dripper. Then we'll see how easy it is to stop smoking. Lol.

Back to topic, for "mindless vaping" with good flavour, the Evod is certainly a great contender.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RIEFY (7/9/14)

nice write up @Silver. evods kept me off the stinkies.almost 2 years of vaping and I still have an evod. my craving for a hard throat hit has gone completely. I can actually stay with out vaping for quite sometime now.if I forget it at home when on my way to work I dont need to turn back any longer. I remeber the days my self and @Zodiac were climbing walls because the throat hit was not satisfying lol

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## rogue zombie (7/9/14)

I loved my EVOD kit. I still use the 650 batteries because they so small. Hides in a pocket nicely.

The tanks are mighty indeed. Gave 1 to a convert that kept buying flea market nonsense. Sadly my other one gave in, it leaks.

But they are little performers for sure. It's THE tank I credit to getting me to quit smoking.


Sent via a NASA satellite which gathers my thoughts and relays them to the world

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Matuka (7/9/14)

Likewise, I have been vaping for 4 years with some real junk and it was the EVOD1 that really did the job! Still use it from time to time.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ShaneW (7/9/14)

Another thing that is important to remember about the evod is the coil. I bought some cheap FT coils that put me off the evod and mpt2 for a long time... Constant leaking and gurgling.
Since I revived them with original coils... Not a single leak or gurgle. Well except once when some drunk oke sucked the crap out of it without firing it... Not the evods fault though.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Yusuf Cape Vaper (7/9/14)

I just did the same thing. Picked up my evod after a few months, new 1.8ohm coil, topped up with Zodiac Caramel Mocha.....damn. She's gooooood

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## rogue zombie (7/9/14)

I just didn't really like the mouthpiece on the EVOD. Didn't like the feel of it.

I see the EVOD 2 has a nicer one.


Sent via a NASA satellite which gathers my thoughts and relays them to the world


----------



## Cat (7/9/14)

For me it is the best mouthpiece so far. Although i'm liking the Delrin/plastic wide one from fasttech. It solved one problem with the Aerotank Mega - the horrible cold steel drip tip. That had me thinking that i hated steel drip tips, then i tried the iClear X.I, also ss, but no problem. Quite different, though, it has a wider part at the mouth end. Both brushed ss but the iClear is a finer finish, which seems to make a big difference. 
But whatever, as long as i don't have to use the Twisp flat mouthpiece again...it's in a box somewhere, i saw it the other day; now that i think of it, i feel like taking it and smashing it with a hammer.  i'll post pics if i do. 



> I bought some cheap FT coils that put me off the evod and mpt2 for a long time... Constant leaking and gurgling.


So did i. :-S No leaking and gurgling but it tasted toxic,..like burnt rubber mixed with that ash smell-taste. Burned silica - if it _is_ silica they used. damn, i thought i should have washed it first, so i poured boiling water over one, no difference. 

Silver, thanks! 
The EVOD leaking out the bottom onto the connector, i got used to it. it's not much. Now i use an adapter, it catches it, so it doesn't seep down into the mod. When i refill, i push the bottom of the adapter onto paper towel to check if there's any juice - usually nothing. (Depends which clearo.) If there is, i blow through the adapter and dry it. Just now i found that the iclear X.I is leaking there big-time, all the way through the adapter.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (7/9/14)

r0gue z0mbie said:


> I just didn't really like the mouthpiece on the EVOD. Didn't like the feel of it.
> 
> I see the EVOD 2 has a nicer one.
> 
> ...


 
Indeed the EVOD1 mouthpiece is something you either like or hate.

I like the shape and that its plastic

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Cat (7/9/14)

Same here with the throat hit don't need it, don't do it, the juice is ok with mouth hits - i just tried, the same juice that is good, not harsh, is rough on my throat. Odd, because i smoked strong cigarettes for more than 40 years, and i always sucked it hard. Now the vaping i do like smoking a pipe. Just getting the nicotine does it for me. Although i admit, sometimes, usually first thing in the morning, i roll a domskyf with Boxer  Not for throat hit, for that other stuff in the tobacco - or maybe it's the chemical additives. :-S 
Also weird, i get to office late, vaped almost non-stop since i got out of bed, but then it's sometimes almost 2 hours before i go out for a "smoke break". i keep the the Boxer i got for making NET in my bag, in case of emergency.


----------



## Cat (7/9/14)

...and that it's clear. transparent. i like that too. it's always full of condensation.


----------



## Silver (20/12/15)

Well what do you know

The humble yet mighty Evod1 kicked the bucket today

It has been a daily workhorse for my dear wife for the last 3 months

Today, out to lunch, it was knocked off the table and the top drip tip part broke off




Needless to say it survived the fall in other respects. And the mighty "hall of fame" MVP2 didnt even feel the fall from the table onto tiles. I looked to see if there was a mark on the MVP2, but there was nothing at all. 

Thankfully I have a few spares of this amazing little workhorse atomiser - so HRH was back in action as soon as we got home. She used my devices for a few toots till we got home. 

I got this little Evod1 over 18 months ago. It had a 5 month stint in the vape cupboard but has been in daily morning use at all other times and for the last 3 months in full daily use by HRH. It's definitely the most used device in my collection, other than the Reos. 

So long soldier, thanks for all the hard work! Big respect!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 7


----------



## Dr Phil (20/12/15)

That mvp is a fighter

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Silver (20/12/15)

dr phil said:


> That mvp is a fighter



Indeed!
Fighter deluxe
Hard as nails


----------



## hands (20/12/15)

It is sad to see the mighty evod bite the dust

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Gazzacpt (20/12/15)

The 2 I bought when I started over 2 years ago are still doing service. They really are solid little tanks


----------



## Khan83 (20/12/15)

Silver said:


> Needless to say it survived the fall in other respects. *And the mighty "hall of fame" MVP2 didnt even feel the fall from the table onto tiles. I looked to see if there was a mark on the MVP2, but there was nothing at all. *



You probably caused more damage to the tiles

Reactions: Funny 1


----------

